# AF Cases 5d3/1dX



## Viggo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys!

I was just wondering what is your favorite (custom) Af cases for shooting people in all types of situations.

The reason I ask is that I have the 1dx and 200 f2.0 L and use it for a lot of people shots, from people doing sports, portraits, kids playing etc. And I find it to be very difficult to get the faces sharp, really annoying. Tracking isn't the best to say the least, and this combo should be superb imo.

I have tried pretty much any case, even the ones that doesn't make sense for a situation, Case 6 for a still sitting portrait for example, just to try. I have tried some custom cases, but I still have too many missed shots with this combo especially. I have also tried the face detection with auto point selection and found (as expected) highly unreliable, with this dof, you can't miss with even a couple of centimeters. I know the dof is very thin and yes it is properly calibrated.

Please feel free to share all of your favorite cases with both the 5d3 and 1dx when it comes to ANY shooting scenario. I think we can learn a lot from each other thinking of the combined experience here at CR.

Thanks!


----------



## Kalmar FF (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Viggo !

My first post here - see you got a pretty fine combo there ! As you say, that would be a perfect combo for all purposes. Can`t help you that much but I have the 5d Mark III and six lenses where I most often use the 70-200mm 2.8 II to follow subjects. It really doesn`t matter what case I use with this combo, it pretty much nails absolutely everything  I have tried to take the "wrong" cases but still the focus is spot on. You should definitely have it that way with your equipment... Hope you figure it out 

Sorry not to help you more, but by the way - how is the 200 f2 ??


----------



## rmrc (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Viggo,

When shootin portraits i only use single point autofocus and i have no problems, even with my 85 1.2. With my kid running all over the place, i use case 1 and try to keep the focus point on his eyes and everything is fine to. Have you tried to microadjust your lens???? This may be the problem...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 30, 2013)

rmrc said:


> Hi Viggo,
> 
> When shootin portraits i only use single point autofocus and i have no problems, even with my 85 1.2. With my kid running all over the place, i use case 1 and try to keep the focus point on his eyes and everything is fine to. Have you tried to microadjust your lens???? This may be the problem...



Hi thanks, yeah, it's been calibrated by Reikan Focal. And I do get most shots in focus, andeven miss by 2 cm the shot is useless. 

I have tried googling about inconsistencies in AF with the 200mm f2.0 and 100% of the hits I find is the opposite, NO inconsistency, incredible accuracy etc etc. And I'm very used to the 1dx, and I had MUCH better hitrate with my 70-200 mk2, so I'm starting to think that there might be something off with my lens...


----------



## Jim O (Aug 30, 2013)

Viggo said:


> rmrc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Viggo,
> ...



That's an expensive item to be just a paperweight. Don't think twice. Send it in to Canon for evaluation. Or exchange as defective if it's still in the exchange period.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 30, 2013)

Jim O said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > rmrc said:
> ...



Mkii lenses incorporate closed loop AF which the 5d3 and 1dx utilize. Older lenses do not. I have the same issue and the 70-200 nails AF every time.

For f2 lense you may want to enable only cross type AF points. Default is to use them all. I've had better AF luck that way but typically on fast moving objects such as birds.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 30, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Jim O said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



I can use the double-crosstype center and have the same sharpness and precision as the furthest outer one, I guess that is a good thing to begin with. I wish they did that firmware for the 200 as they did for the new mkII 300 through 600.


----------

